# 6.5'' driver recommendation (noob alert!)



## nyc_denizen (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm using a pair of Tannoy studio monitors for my HT setup in a very small living room. Unfortunately one of the driver was damaged during a recent move. Besides finding the right fit I'm overwhelmed a wide selection available online, eg Pioneer, Tang Bang. One question about impedance - according to product literature Nominal Impedance is 6 Ohms. Can I assume that the same is true for the driver? I'd also appreciate any recommendations that you may have. 

I cut and pasted some relevant info here since the forum software prevents newbies from posting links.
---
Tannoy Reveal 6 passive monitor

Recommended Amplifier Power	50 to 100W/8 Ohms
Power Handling Average RMS (2)	50W
Power Handling Programme RMS	100W
Nominal Impedance	6 Ohms


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

My first suggestion would be to contact the manufacturer and see if you can get a replacement driver.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

From there site. 

Contact us 
Tannoy Ltd. UK
Coatbridge
North Lanarkshire
ML5 4TF
Scotland
United Kingdom
T: +44 (0) 1236 420199
F: +44 (0) 1236 428230
E: [email protected]
Tannoy Deutschland
T: 00 49 (180) 1111 881
E: [email protected]
Tannoy France
T: 00 33 (0) 1 7036 7473
E: [email protected]

TC|Group Americas
335 Gage Ave.
Suite 1 – Kitchener
Ontario
N2M 5E1
Canada
T: 001 (519) 745-1158
F: 001 (519) 745-2364
E: [email protected]


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

Definitely give them a ring. I'm sure they can send you a replacement driver.


----------



## nyc_denizen (Jan 24, 2010)

Got a response from Tannoy rep today. Msrp is $135 and can be ordered through their service partners. I'm not mixing music with these monitors so maybe it's more economical to get 2 after market woofers for less than 80? Please advise.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

You can "Not" swap drivers like that. That would require a new Xover...
Check locally to see if anyone can recone that driver.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

As already mentioned, you'll need to get the same driver to replace the driver that was damaged.

And I also search locally for someone that may be able to recone the driver. 
You may also get lucky and find a used speaker on Audiogon or eBay that you can swap out the damaged speaker.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

nyc_denizen said:


> Got a response from Tannoy rep today. Msrp is $135 and can be ordered through their service partners. I'm not mixing music with these monitors so maybe it's more economical to get 2 after market woofers for less than 80? Please advise.


I'd just bite the bullet and make sure you use a high pass filter next time.


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

^It was damaged while he was moving but I still agree that the replacement driver is the #1 option.


----------



## nyc_denizen (Jan 24, 2010)

it looks like my attempt to swap out the driver is analogous to mounting a dodge neon engine onto a honda chassis. The car will run but won't perform well without tweaking many other components. I enjoy reading about the basis of speaker design in the past few days. Thanks everyone. I'm going to step back to lurking mode...


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

+1 you got the message. $135 isn't such a bad deal ....


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Good deal:T


----------

